# Alfine8 Shifter 'Options'



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Just been out for my first big ride on the new rig (IGH Fatbike with a Nexus 8 Twist Shifter on it) I am gushing over the IGH and shifting from 8-1 is awsome but.............

The Nexus 8 Twist forces my brakes too far out for my little hands (maybe I should learn to brake with my index not middle finger) and bunny hops/jumps etc. got quite a few unauthorized shifts. Having a really small grip space then the big diameter of the gripshifter with rotation is a little disconcerting, I was certainly holding back on some steep descents because of the lack of stable grip area.

I'm just wondering what my options are AFAIK it's the Nexus8 Twist or Alfine RapidFire correct?


















Also with regard to the Alfine RapidFire does it release multiple gears at once or is it 1 up 1 down at a time?


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

The 8 speed shifter works one gear at a time, you can't dump a load of gears at once.
Having said that, I can go down through the gears as quickly as I ever need to - from 8th to 1st in less than a couple of seconds, so it's no big deal.


----------



## Wishful_Thinking (Jul 27, 2008)

+1 on the shifting time for the rapid fire shifter. I have to plan the shift before starting my steep climb (as is the nature of IGHs), but I also can move through the gears fairly quickly.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, you can downshift as fast as you can pull your finger. Upshifting takes a bit more effort and time.

Not really an issue at all. I raced my Alfine once and the shifting was the least of my worries.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

They also sell the roadieboy drop-bar shifter/brake lever combos. I paid $208 for a new set earlier this year, and only used them on ONE ride. Sure, it was a 75 mile ride, but I feel as raped as roadieboys always do when they pull up at a group ride with their all-white riding kits.  Anyone wanna buy them? I’ll gladly let them go for $100.00.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks I will have to pick up a rapidfire and see the difference it's a shame the shifters for the alfine8 are so dated the hub and shifting is such a breath of fresh air (excuse the phrase w cheese) would be sick to have modern shifters to match.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

There is also the Jtek Alfine bar end shifter. Not so good for MTBing, though.

Leopold Porkstacker, I'll think about taking those Versa levers off you...


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Drew Diller said:


> There is also the Jtek Alfine bar end shifter. Not so good for MTBing, though.
> 
> Leopold Porkstacker, I'll think about taking those Versa levers off you...


Do they shift multiple gears at once? And is there a way to set them up next to the brakes on a standard bar?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> Leopold Porkstacker, I'll think about taking those Versa levers off you...


I still have them. You, too, can pretend to be a roadieboy with these *Versa*tile drop-centric shifter/brake grips. PM if interested.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

zerode bikes, the NZ DH company that have used an alfine 8 as a gearbox, have come up with a way to run a sram X9 shifter on the alfine hub. it involves taking the shifter apart and installing a new ratchet wheel. AFAIK they do sell just the part if you want to convert your own sram X9 or whatever.
Zerodebikes - , SRAlfine shifter

seems like the best option yet for the alfine, less weight, less bulk, nicer feel, nicer looks.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice find $105 is pretty rich but I don't have to pay international shipping so that's sweet!
Thanks


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

They sell just the part for like $20 if you have a SRAM shifter on the shelf.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

zerode's sram shifter conversion
https://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s465/StephenRM/Zerode/x9conversion_zpsc7d117a8.jpg


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for that doesn't look to difficult, think I will just grab the r2g one from zerode as I don't have an sram x9 in the garage.


----------

